

Google Ordered to Turn Over YouTube Viewer Data to Vaicom - Sidez
http://consumerist.com/tag/privacy/?i=5021983&t=judge-orders-google-to-turn-over-all-youtube-user-data-to-viacom

======
volida
I am surprised this story didn't get any up votes.

They are invading privacy and nobody comments about it here in Hacker News?

~~~
icey
Maybe you should define the "they" you're speaking of?

I've noticed a disturbing trend on the internet with this case specifically.
Google did not OPT to give this data to Viacom. They were ordered to by the
U.S. Government. Instead of accusing Google of somehow now being evil, maybe
we should be complaining about a court system that doesn't understand
technology at all.

Until the courts have a grasp of technology, we will continue to see these
overreaching orders on a regular basis. The courts just don't know how to be
more specific, so they grant access to everything.

~~~
volida
"They" I didn't mean Google

